# start date if you have 31/33 day cycles



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi, can you help?

I am a bit confused. I have slightly long and a little bit irregular cycles. They are often 31 or 33 days. I have an info session booked for what will prob be day 23 of my cycle. Nurse says I would start down regging on day 26 I ovulate around day 14 or sometimes 16-opks have shown surge. Is it that they count back by a week from when your period would be? to cap it all I am due an AF some time soon, as I feel I ovulated earlier this month and have symptoms of it coming. Is it an exact science or has anyone here experience of starting down regging on a different day due to long/irregular cycles?


----------



## Kerryz-ere (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi,
I am in a similar situation to you. My cycles last approx. 31 days. I thought the other day, why is it called a 2ww? I ovulated on 1st April so really I should've started my period on 15th, but I always start my period on 18th? In my case its a 2weekand2days wait  Do you have a Clearblue Fertility Monitor?


----------



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Kerryz-e

I have used pee sticks (clear blue digital with pack of sticks) and usually get a smiley around 14 days into my cycle so know what you mean about the "two and a bit week wait". Since I have been looking for signs of ovulation I am now often able to feel it when I ovulate and it is usually on the penultimate day of EWCM.  I am due to start treatment next week and they want me to start down regging on day 23, about 7 days before af is due.

Good luck with your fertility journey,

flowersinthewindow


----------



## Kerryz-ere (Apr 12, 2011)

flowersinthewindow said:


> Hi Kerryz-e
> 
> I have used pee sticks (clear blue digital with pack of sticks) and usually get a smiley around 14 days into my cycle so know what you mean about the "two and a bit week wait". Since I have been looking for signs of ovulation I am now often able to feel it when I ovulate and it is usually on the penultimate day of EWCM. I am due to start treatment next week and they want me to start down regging on day 23, about 7 days before af is due.
> 
> ...


Ok, good luck to you too  Good luck with your treatment next week


----------

